# Coyote Hunting Tips



## joed49 (Dec 30, 2010)

Having been a ground hog hunter for 30+ years a friend talked me into trying coyote hunting this season.

We've made a caller using an ipod, amp and speaker and have about 7500 acres to hunt.

But so far no luck, haven't managed to call one in. I know they're in the area, we see the tracks everywhere. Are there certain times of the day that are better? We must be doing something wrong as we don't seem to be able to call anything in or even get one into view.

I'm wondering if we need another caller. I don't have answers. 

Help!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Buckeye outdoors has the Spitfire remote caller for $119 in their Sunday ad. I really like mine.
ski


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Watch the wind , I feel your caller will do the trick, Thats how I started. You can try to bait them by getting some road kill deer and hunting over that at sun up and sun down. They will be breeding soon so try female invite calls. Good Luck and stay with it....................Rich


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Try trail cams w bait find out what time they come If there is a patern use it ......... I think the bait would be killer also mabey some live bait .....j/k


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have also made the caller that you have made. It works good but don't turn it up too loud, the sound reverberates horrible out of the plastic horn speaker. The second I turned the volume down I started seeing them. 
IMO I think you should try mouth calls. I have had much better luck with them. My all-time favorite... The lohman medium range caller. 37 and counting in 3 years with that call alone!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you guys ever use the coyote decoy? I believe flambeau makes one.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to take a look at the setup for using the iPod as a caller. I know I have seen links in the past for making callers. If anyone can save me the work of finding a good link I would appreciate it.

I think my boy would be more than happy to find a new use for his iPod.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> I have to take a look at the setup for using the iPod as a caller. I know I have seen links in the past for making callers. If anyone can save me the work of finding a good link I would appreciate it.
> 
> I think my boy would be more than happy to find a new use for his iPod.


go to Varmit als web site. A lot of good coyote info and caller directions


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i use a mojo critter decoy.$39.95 at gander.


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's the physical link to varmint AL's page on putting together the electronic caller.http://varmintal.com/ahunt.htm#El-Cheapo


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh, the Ipod caller is a spanish model. got it. I had a TV made by that company years ago. The El-Cheapo corporation. LOL


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's a picture of my "El Cheapo" caller.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

One thing to remember when calling. A mouse doesn't squeel at 100 decibels. Try and remember the lung size of the animal you are trying to immitate.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

what about cassette tape calls? i have one that's a cottontail rabbit squeal. how would i hunt with that?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Coyote 187, can't seem to find that Lohman call. Any ideas where I could pick one up? 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Coyote187 (Dec 19, 2010)

lg_mouth... I searched and searched and could only come up with this... http://nativeoutdoors.stores.yahoo.net/fo211.html
These are not the calls I use, but i can't find them on the net anywhere. I know that at least 2 stores around me still have them. They come in a 3 pack. (close, mid, and long range) the one in the link is the same size and shape but has the extra air outlet on the barrel of the call. Hope this helps.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I am seriously considering the Predator Quest calls by Les Johnson. They are spendy at $30 a piece, but most of the reviews I have read sing their praises. More than likely just buy the Rufidawg. 

The Foxpro Spitfire looks real promising too, but I really don't have $200 to spend on a predator call. Heck, the .223 I am using was only $300!

Lg_mouth


----------



## joed49 (Dec 30, 2010)

I too had a problem with the price of the Spitfire. However, mine arrived tonight and I'll be trying it this weekend if the snow doesn't get to bad. 

We did get a call that someone gave my friend and it does work. It was a closeout somewhere for about $10. But it's just not convenient to use so I sprung for the Spitfire.

We did get a coyote last weekend with the bargain caller. That tells me our homemade caller is junk and my friends calling was no good.

I'll let eveyone know how the Spitfire works.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

im goin yote hunting for the first time on saturday; anyone have any advice? im gonna be using a howler made by MAD and a distress call from Quaker Boy. any advice would be great


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hit em hard, if they are still moving, hit em again. Tough critters. Hit one with a 12 ga slug couple years ago deer hunting. Front near side rear rib back to off side front of the ham. Blew the rear leg bout half off. It went over an 80 foot high wall and over a quarter mile around a beaver pond. Next shot was 90 yards through the neck and down it went.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

With all this snow weve had lately , the yotes are hungry. Go to a butcher and get some scraps and put them in a 5 gallon bucket and freeze and put tha meatsicle outside where you have scouted and they will find it and start hunting over that...................Just my 2cents..............Rich


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just read an article on using those. Definitely what I am going to use around my place.

My advice is be patient. I have set 5 times and called in one, and missed it! 

Lg_mouth


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

what article was that? id be interested in reading it. i need all the help i can get. i have watched people on youtube call them in and shoot them but my issue is that I'm in southern OH so I'm hunting in the mountains. any idea if I should try at night or during the day or both?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.predatorxtreme-digital.com/predatorx/200912?pg=33#pg33

Lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Great source for calls! Not sure of how their prices compare, but they have just about any call you would ever want and probably thousands that you will never need!

Lg_mouth


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

That speaker wou.ld be good for calling long distance, but I recommend starting off quiet then increase your sound. I usually call for about 5 minutes straight then wait 20-30 minutes. if you dont see anything, move to a new spot. I hunt them at night using a red lensed spotlight. You can also get them right before dark and right after sunset if you dont nighthunt. Always hunt the crosswind, because they'll try to get down wind of you. I usually put a little fox urin on siome cotton balls and put them at the edges of my scent cone. Good luck and have fun!


----------

